# Warehouse Loading Ramp Slope



## DTBarch (Jun 4, 2020)

Tenant would like to build a ramp at the side of his warehouse space connecting the warehouse floor to the adjacent parking lot.  Ramp would be used exclusively for wheeling merchandise out of the warehouse to a vehicle loading area for customers.  A separate accessible route to warehouse is provided via front entrance thru office/showroom.  

Would the new loading ramp need comply with accessible slope requirements?  We don't typically comply with accessible slopes for truck ramps at warehouses.  Would this condition be any different since customers would be using the ramps??  Can't find any specific reference to this online, in the code, or in the Standards.


----------



## RLGA (Jun 4, 2020)

If the ramp is not used for means of egress, the slope can be 1:8 per IBC Section 1012.2 for other pedestrian ramps.


----------



## michael2020 (Jun 5, 2020)

service ramp is not required to be accessible.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 5, 2020)

Best practice is to exceed code and make less to avoid runaway carts and worker injuries.


----------



## JPohling (Jun 5, 2020)

OP states that customers would be using the ramp.  That is not a service ramp to me.


----------



## michael2020 (Jun 5, 2020)

JPohling said:


> OP states that customers would be using the ramp.  That is not a service ramp to me.


I would think the customer will use it for transporting stuff instead of used as a wheelchair access route. It's still a service ramp. Use the best practice to design it.


----------



## RLGA (Jun 5, 2020)

michael2020 said:


> I would think the customer will use it for transporting stuff instead of used as a wheelchair access route. It's still a service ramp. Use the best practice to design it.


It would still be limited to a 1:8 slope.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 8, 2020)

Thought? What does OSHA say?


----------



## RLGA (Jun 8, 2020)

From OSHA:

1926.451(e)(5)(ii) - No ramp or walkway shall be inclined more than a slope of one (1) vertical to three (3) horizontal (20 degrees above the horizontal).​
1926.451(e)(5)(iii) - If the slope of a ramp or a walkway is steeper than one (1) vertical in eight (8) horizontal, the ramp or walkway shall have cleats not more than fourteen (14) inches (35 cm) apart which are securely fastened to the planks to provide footing.​It looks like if you want the people to be able to roll things down the ramp, then 1:8 is the maximum slope. Otherwise, they'll be trying to push/pull things over the required cleats if steeper than 1:8. So, even though OSHA allows a steeper slope, the building code actually takes precedence if the ramp is to be used by customers and not just employees.


----------



## steveray (Jun 8, 2020)

I'd say bad design....At best....Sorry DTB

1104.5 Location. Accessible routes shall coincide with or be
located in the same area as a general circulation path. Where
the circulation path is interior, the accessible route shall also
be interior. Where only one accessible route is provided, the
accessible route shall not pass through kitchens, storage
rooms, restrooms, closets or similar spaces.


----------



## RLGA (Jun 8, 2020)

steveray said:


> I'd say bad design....At best....Sorry DTB
> 
> 1104.5 Location. Accessible routes shall coincide with or be
> located in the same area as a general circulation path. Where
> ...


The ramp that DTBarch mentioned is not supposed to be an accessible route--it is a means of moving purchased materials from the floor elevation to the customer's vehicle. DTBarch states there is an accessible route through the main entrance to the showroom. There is no requirement for the ramp mentioned to be accessible. Although I assume customers can move and load their own materials, I also assume that there are store employees there to provide assistance in moving and loading materials.


----------



## steveray (Jun 8, 2020)

Soooo....it's ok to say "You cripples use that door over on the other side of the store whilst we all go this way"......


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 8, 2020)

steveray said:


> Soooo....it's ok to say "You cripples use that door over on the other side of the store whilst we all go this way"......



Thank you Steve!

Commercial drivers will use the ramp to enter the warehouse, some may have mobility issues too (smiling).


----------



## RLGA (Jun 8, 2020)

You're all not understanding--this is not the main entrance. Everyone enters/exits the building at the front which is an accessible route. People who have made small purchases and can handle them themselves will carry those out the main entrance/exit to their vehicle. However, if there is a large purchase that must be obtained from the warehouse, the customer makes their purchase, leaves the building through the main entrance/exit, gets in their vehicle and drives around to the warehouse loading area where the larger item is then wheeled down the ramp to the waiting vehicle--this is not a public entrance/exit and is not required to be accessible if there is another entrance for employees that is accessible.


----------



## steveray (Jun 8, 2020)

Ron...Where is it exempt from accessibility? I am not saying it absolutely has to be, but it is a slippery slope...or ramp, as the case might be....The point is to not be discriminatory with the specific exceptions called out in 1103 or 1104


----------



## RLGA (Jun 8, 2020)

This would most likely be considered an _employee work area_ and not a _public entrance_. IBC Section 1104.3.1, Exception 3, does not require _common use circulation paths_ in exterior employee work areas to be accessible routes. This is not a _public entrance_ by ADA Standards definition--it probably would be considered a _restricted entrance _or _service entrance_ by ADA Standards definitions, with the latter being applicable if the store receives shipments also through this area. According to the ADA Standards, at least one restricted entrance must be accessible, which is why I stated previously that if this is the only employee entrance, then the ramp would probably need to be accessible. If there is another accessible employee entrance, then the ramp is a pedestrian ramp only (not for means of egress) and not a required accessible route.


----------



## RLGA (Jun 9, 2020)

I should add with regard to my post above that the public entrance can be an employee entrance if the employer allows it. If the employer does not allow employees to use the public entrance when coming to work, going home, going to and returning from lunch, etc., then an accessible employee-only entrance (i.e., _restricted entrance_) must be provided.


----------



## steveray (Jun 9, 2020)

Absolutely...I am just really careful with these that the designer spells it out specifically so they are on the hook (or the owner in a change) and not me...


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 9, 2020)

It took a while but RG finally hit it. Many warehouses have loading docks with multiple bays, similar to the large fire recently in CA. Drivers are provided direct access to the warehouse floor. Office/public access is typically at grade with interior access to the warehouse floor; also think Ikea with docks.


----------



## Enri Code (Jun 10, 2020)

RLGA said:


> This would most likely be considered an _employee work area_ and not a _public entrance_. IBC Section 1104.3.1, Exception 3, does not require _common use circulation paths_ in exterior employee work areas to be accessible routes. This is not a _public entrance_ by ADA Standards definition--it probably would be considered a _restricted entrance _or _service entrance_ by ADA Standards definitions, with the latter being applicable if the store receives shipments also through this area. According to the ADA Standards, at least one restricted entrance must be accessible, which is why I stated previously that if this is the only employee entrance, then the ramp would probably need to be accessible. If there is another accessible employee entrance, then the ramp is a pedestrian ramp only (not for means of egress) and not a required accessible route.



@RLGA I agree with you.

Late coming in but just wanted to share that this is what we've done 90% of the time in these types of facilities in that it would just be a 1:8 slope ramp for warehouse access as a utility ramp with accessible ramp elsewhere which is usually up front. 

The times we would use the 1:12 for what is the warehouse ramp is when it made sense - and saved money - such as if there was an office situated in the warehouse area that needed to be accessible. Rather than have someone go far around or spend for a separate ramp, we would just have the warehouse ramp be accessible as well. 

This doesn't seem to be one of those cases.


----------



## Enri Code (Jun 10, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> It took a while but RG finally hit it. Many warehouses have loading docks with multiple bays, similar to the large fire recently in CA. Drivers are provided direct access to the warehouse floor. Office/public access is typically at grade with interior access to the warehouse floor; also think Ikea with docks.



Grades or elevation differences as you explained it is typical.

In most cases, truck drivers are not at all allowed access to the warehouse floor at all for a good number of reasons (e.g. union labor separation, liability, security, etc.). The people who go back and forth from warehouse floor to outside and vice versa would be the warehouse employees. 

IKEA or a warehouse club like a Costco or Sam's Club are actually not the norm for warehouses in that outsiders like customers will not be allowed inside of them for the same reason. In this case by the OP, customers would have access to the office/ showroom but not the warehouse. Definitely employee only for warehouse so scenario of a customer or non-employee truck driver... the public...  having to go up the ramp to enter the warehouse is not the case here.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 10, 2020)

Enri Code said:


> Grades or elevation differences as you explained it is typical.
> 
> In most cases, truck drivers are not at all allowed access to the warehouse floor at all for a good number of reasons (e.g. union labor separation, liability, security, etc.). The people who go back and forth from warehouse floor to outside and vice versa would be the warehouse employees.
> 
> IKEA or a warehouse club like a Costco or Sam's Club are actually not the norm for warehouses in that outsiders like customers will not be allowed inside of them for the same reason. In this case by the OP, customers would have access to the office/ showroom but not the warehouse. Definitely employee only for warehouse so scenario of a customer or non-employee truck driver... the public...  having to go up the ramp to enter the warehouse is not the case here.



Drivers have bladders that need to be emptied!


----------



## Enri Code (Jun 11, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Drivers have bladders that need to be emptied!



Of course, and accessible bathrooms can be made available for them outside of employee only areas such as the warehouse.
On jobs we do, the bathroom for truckers and what could be a truckers lounge is always way up front making it unnecessary for truckers to have to go in and out of restricted areas. In this particular case, don't see why they can't use the one in the office or showroom.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 11, 2020)

not when there are 40 bays to a side (duh!).


----------



## Enri Code (Jun 11, 2020)

Or maybe...

https://www.bigrighq.com/how-do-truck-drivers-use-the-bathroom-while-on-the-road/


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 11, 2020)

Enri Code said:


> Or maybe...
> 
> https://www.bigrighq.com/how-do-truck-drivers-use-the-bathroom-while-on-the-road/



Thank you for the potties! Just what my Mrs has been looking for for her studio.


----------

